# Canning Question



## JennAdeleK (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello! I am contemplating canning for the first time, but to be fair I also find it really intimidating. Up to this point, I have either dried or frozen bulk harvests. Quick question... for fruits such as berries and also for tomatoes, will water bath canning work or does it need to be pressure canning?

Thanks!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

If what you're canning has sufficient acid (vinegar), salt and/or sugar typically water bath canning will work. It's best not to assume because the key word is 'sufficient' and that can be hard to figure out on your own.

Edit -- I should have also added - there are some things you just never waterbath can - like meat, etc.
It is really important to make sure you have a canning recipe and instructions to know what can and can not be waterbathed.

This link may be of help http://foodpreservation.about.com/o...ing-Boiling-Water-Bath-Vs-Pressure-Canner.htm


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ball Blue Book


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_home.html


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Safe home food canning has a learning curve. It isn't something you can just jump into without doing the homework first. So please do spend the time to check out the links others have provided for you. At the very least pick up a copy of the Ball Blue Book.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

JennAdeleK said:


> Hello! I am contemplating canning for the first time, but to be fair I also find it really intimidating. Up to this point, I have either dried or frozen bulk harvests. Quick question... for fruits such as berries and also for tomatoes, will water bath canning work or does it need to be pressure canning?
> 
> Thanks!


Ok, don't let canning intimidate you. There are plenty of basic safe canning methods for various fruits, veggies and even meats. Hot water bath is perfectly ok for some fruits and high acid veggies. These will be found on charts, which are your freind! I pressure can nearly all my veggies, even tomatoes... Quicker to me is better. Time and pressure will depend on the food and your elevation... As others have mentioned ball has a great book that will guide you through the steps and give you all of the information you need. I use those charts every time I can anything.... I never rely on memory when a quick glance at the chart tells me for certain. Canning is so easy once you've done it a few times.


----------



## JennAdeleK (Sep 17, 2016)

WOW! This is great! Thanks so much for the links and the tips, everyone. I will definitely look into all of them provided here. I also love the idea of a reference chart for checking before each canning session. That sounds super user-friendly.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Buy a pressure canner instead of a water bath.. Even things that can be water bath canned will come out better in a pressure canner.

Only downside is they are more expensive.. but once you start canning, you might want to expand your capabilities. 

I always recommend "All American Canner" brand.. probably the best unit made.


----------



## JennAdeleK (Sep 17, 2016)

Murby said:


> Buy a pressure canner instead of a water bath.. Even things that can be water bath canned will come out better in a pressure canner.
> 
> Only downside is they are more expensive.. but once you start canning, you might want to expand your capabilities.
> 
> I always recommend "All American Canner" brand.. probably the best unit made.


Good point. Thank you!


----------

